# [Signature Shop] "Von's Villagers" CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE



## VonTreece (Jul 27, 2013)

*Welcome to my villager signature shop!*

Status: CLOSED
(I apologize but Photoshop keeps crashing on my computer.. Until I find the source of the problem, I will not be able to fulfill any requests.. Feel free to still leave them though! I will do them all as soon as everything is working again!)

*This shop is where you can create and customize a basic villager signature of your own!*

*Prices:*

*Preset Signature - 35 TBT Bells*

*Update Villagers - 10 TBT Bells*


Payment must be given first.

I will try and have it done as soon as I can.

Also, make sure you pay attention to the "Status" of the thread as well!
If it says OPEN, that means I am currently active on the forums.
If it says IDLE, that means I am at my computer, but busy doing other things.
If it says CLOSED, that means I am not at my computer.

Regardless of the status, feel free to post your requests! I'll get back to you asap.
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


*Create a Villager Signature*


*Step 1 - Choose a template:*

… … Rectangle … …






… … Rounded Rectangle … …





… … Oval … …





P.S. - Ovals are a pain. lol

*Step 2 - Choose a pattern:*
_(Don't worry, they'll have color in the sig)_

… … … … … Wooden … … … … … … … … … … … … Clouds … … … … …







… … … … … AC Grass … … … … … … … … … … … … Plaid … … … … …







… … … … … Water … … … … … … … … … … … … Polka Dot … … … … …








*or*

*Have your own pattern you'd like to use? Post the direct link to the image and i'll see what I can do.*


*Step 3 - Select your two preferred colors:*






Go to the link below and choose which two colors you would like to use for your signature.

http://www.colorpicker.com/

The first color will be the main color for the sig which will be used to color the background pattern.
The second color will be an accent to the main color which will be used for the border/text/etc.

Copy/paste the HTML code for your colors which can be found directly above the color selection box. (eg. #E6477C)





*Step 4 - List the villagers you would like in the signature:*





Maximum of 10 villagers per signature.

Here is a link to view all the villagers in animal crossing:

http://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers

Just choose the villagers you want and then list their names - Simple as that.

-----------

*Example Post:*​



> • Template:  Rectangle
> • Pattern:  AC Grass
> • Colors:  #31964b and #FFBA00
> • Villagers:  Lilly, Lucky, Fauna, Flurry, Hans, Chief, Merengue, Deli, Maple, and Phoebe.




*Result:*



>




•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*Other Examples:*





















•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

If you have any questions or comments, feel free to post below.

Thanks!

-Von

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••​


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 27, 2013)

Umm, I think I'm going to request something.


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 27, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> Umm, I think I'm going to request something.
> Template: Oval (third one)
> Pattern: Water
> Colors: CC00FF for background, 55005E for text / border.
> Villagers: Deena, Harry, Coach, Twiggy, Prince, Portia, Caroline, Anchovy, Doc, Frank



Here it is! I tried making the text as readable as possible by darkening it a bit.

Also, please post here for future requests. Otherwise my inbox gets full very quickly.


>


----------



## Mario. (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you think you could copy my signature so that why you could edit it for me. The only reason why I'm asking you that is because the person that edits my signature isn't checking his Pm and i really need to edit my signature really bad.


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 29, 2013)

Mario. said:


> Do you think you could copy my signature so that why you could edit it for me. The only reason why I'm asking you that is because the person that edits my signature isn't checking his Pm and i really need to edit my signature really bad.



So you just want me to take your current signature and update the villagers?

That's easy enough. Just let me know which villagers to swap out and/or remove.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 29, 2013)

VonTreece said:


> So you just want me to take your current signature and update the villagers?
> 
> That's easy enough. Just let me know which villagers to swap out and/or remove.



Yes. I have Kyle, Jay, Victoria, Ankha, Freya, Chester, Godldie, Kitty, Curt

Jay is moving on aug 2

i don't have Hazel anymore or Bob


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 29, 2013)

Mario. said:


> Yes. I have Kyle, Jay, Victoria, Ankha, Freya, Chester, Godldie, Kitty, Curt
> 
> Jay is moving on aug 2
> 
> i don't have Hazel anymore or Bob



Here you go.

Created two versions. The original and one with an animal crossing grass texture background.

Original Updated:





Animal Crossing Texture Updated:


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

restarted so I need a new sig :V

Template: Rounded Rectangle
Pattern: Water
Colors: 73FDFF for background, 003CFF for border/text/etc
Villagers: Miranda, Derwin, Sydney, Curt, Snake (current ones, I'll update when I get new villagers :V)


----------



## Mario. (Jul 29, 2013)

VonTreece said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Created two versions. The original and one with an animal crossing grass texture background.
> 
> ...



Thank you do i pay you 10 bells?


----------



## VonTreece (Jul 31, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> restarted so I need a new sig :V
> 
> Template: Rounded Rectangle
> Pattern: Water
> ...



Working on it! I'll let you know when I finish it.




Mario. said:


> Thank you do i pay you 10 bells?



Since it wasn't a signature that I originally made, consider it free.

If you feel like donating though, that's fine.


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 1, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> restarted so I need a new sig :V
> 
> Template: Rounded Rectangle
> Pattern: Water
> ...



Done! Sorry for the delay.






When you need the villagers updated, just let me know.


----------



## Red Ocean Studios (Aug 2, 2013)

Would you mind if I include Dream Villigers with my request? Lots of people seem to have it in their signitures...


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 3, 2013)

• Template: Rectangle
• Pattern: Wooden
• Colors: #8c683e and #FFBA00
• Villagers: Stitches (Bear cub), Genji (bunny?), Henry (frog), Marcel (dog), Lolly (cat), Hopper (penguin), Lopez (deer), Lucky (dog), Kid Cat (cat, duh), and Butch (dog)

is it possible to make Henry, Butch and Marcel in an orange/red color? (the ones I already own)


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 3, 2013)

Template: Rounded Rectangle

Pattern: Cloudy

Colors: #F0CB9C (Background) #02B3D6 (Border & Names)

Villagers: Goose (Chicken), Molly (Duck), Walker (Dog), Apple (Hamster), Croque (Frog), Julian (Horse/Unicorn), Sydney (Koala), Flo (penguin), Francine (Rabbit)

:>


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 3, 2013)

Red Ocean Studios said:


> Would you mind if I include Dream Villigers with my request? Lots of people seem to have it in their signitures...



They're universal. Just tell me either your 10 dream villagers or your current villagers.

I don't do them both together though. Each one will cost 35 bells individually.



BronzeElf said:


> • Template: Rectangle
> • Pattern: Wooden
> • Colors: #8c683e and #FFBA00
> • Villagers: Stitches (Bear cub), Genji (bunny?), Henry (frog), Marcel (dog), Lolly (cat), Hopper (penguin), Lopez (deer), Lucky (dog), Kid Cat (cat, duh), and Butch (dog)
> ...





Mordecai said:


> Template: Rounded Rectangle
> 
> Pattern: Cloudy
> 
> ...



Both are done! Once the 35 TBT bells have been received I will post the finished signatures!


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 3, 2013)

> Both are done! Once the 35 TBT bells have been received I will post the finished signatures!




yeah let me just figure out how to give bells now.. o-O


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 3, 2013)

BronzeElf said:


> yeah let me just figure out how to give bells now.. o-O



Thank you very much! c:

Hope the signature is to your liking~



>


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 3, 2013)

Gave the 35 bells, :3 EDIT: oh thanks XD Didn't even see the last post, thank you, that looks GREAT!


----------



## Rooks (Aug 3, 2013)

EDIT: oops wrong thread


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 3, 2013)

BronzeElf said:


> Gave the 35 bells, :3 EDIT: oh thanks XD Didn't even see the last post, thank you, that looks GREAT!



Awesome! Glad you like it! c:

If you ever need the signature updated in the future, i'd happily do it for a mere 10 TBT bells!

Thanks!~ ^^


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 3, 2013)

~Transferred~ <3


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 3, 2013)

Mordecai said:


> ~Transferred~ <3



Here you are! Hope you like it!~



>


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh I love it! Thank you very much!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 3, 2013)

I would like 
-Oval
-Water
Colors-4DCCE8-292929
My Villagers
-Curt
-Pekoe
-Diana
-Shep
-Samson
-Cranston
-Pippy
Thx! And where do I give u the bells?


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 3, 2013)

*UPDATE:*

F̶o̶r̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶s̶o̶n̶ ̶p̶h̶o̶t̶o̶s̶h̶o̶p̶ ̶w̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶o̶p̶e̶n̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶I̶'̶m̶ ̶g̶o̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶r̶y̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶r̶e̶i̶n̶s̶t̶a̶l̶l̶ ̶i̶t̶.̶.̶

S̶o̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶a̶l̶l̶ ̶r̶e̶q̶u̶e̶s̶t̶s̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶p̶u̶t̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶h̶o̶l̶d̶.̶ ̶I̶'̶l̶l̶ ̶g̶e̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶m̶ ̶d̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶a̶s̶a̶p̶ ̶o̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶P̶S̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶w̶o̶r̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶g̶a̶i̶n̶.̶

*UPDATE:*

Everything has been fixed! We're back up and running!


----------



## RachelofSkyfall (Aug 4, 2013)

May I have two please?

One for current villagers:
Template: Rounded Rectangle
Pattern: Grass
Colours: #31964b and #8425F7
Villagers: Penelope, Mira, Rod, Deli, Monty, Julian, Poncho, Olivia, Sylvia

Another for dream villagers:
Template: Rounded Rectangle
Pattern: Grass
Colours: #31964b and #8425F7
Villagers: Stitches, Hamlet, Marina, Vesta, Erik, Tangy

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 4, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> I would like
> -Oval
> -Water
> Colors-4DCCE8-292929
> ...



Just follow what the images show below:











Once I receive the bells, I will post here and let you know when your signature is done!


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 4, 2013)

RachelofSkyfall said:


> May I have two please?
> 
> One for current villagers:
> Template: Rounded Rectangle
> ...



Just received your payment! Thank you!~

Hope the signatures are to your liking. 

Current Villagers:


>



Dream Villagers:


>



If you ever need the signatures updated in the future, I can do so for a mere 10 TBT bells!

-Von


----------



## RachelofSkyfall (Aug 4, 2013)

Those are excellent. Thank you!


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 4, 2013)

RachelofSkyfall said:


> Those are excellent. Thank you!



No problem! Glad you like them!


----------



## NightWings (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow!
Sadly I just got New Leaf yesterday- so not all of my villagers have moved in. Looking forward to when they DO so that I can request one of these amazing signatures!


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 4, 2013)

NightWings said:


> Wow!
> Sadly I just got New Leaf yesterday- so not all of my villagers have moved in. Looking forward to when they DO so that I can request one of these amazing signatures!



Thank you! I'll be looking forward to it! You're going to love AC:NL, It's my favorite AC by far. 

Good luck!~


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 4, 2013)

Transferred


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 4, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Transferred



Thank you! Here's your signature.

Hope you like it!~



>


----------



## Mario. (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello again my signature needs to be updated again please. Jay is gone so put none and i now have Sylvia, Shari that is living in my town now.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 4, 2013)

VonTreece said:


> Thank you! Here's your signature.
> 
> Hope you like it!~



Thx Much!!!


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 4, 2013)

Mario. said:


> Hello again my signature needs to be updated again please. Jay is gone so put none and i now have Sylvia, Shari that is living in my town now.



Going to bed for the night. I'll try and get to it tomorrow evening.


----------



## Smile Dog (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a question before I do a request - must you need to purchase photos in your signatures in the shop? It seems like you'd have to but it's always sold out


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 5, 2013)

Smile Dog said:


> I have a question before I do a request - must you need to purchase photos in your signatures in the shop? It seems like you'd have to but it's always sold out



You don't have to purchase them in order to have a signature. I believe you are allowed up to 5 images already in your signature. The shop just allows you to add more images. And as far as being "sold out", i'm not sure how that works. It seems like some days it's available and some days it's not. Maybe there are a certain amount that can be purchased each day?.. Not sure.. That'd be a question for the staff team.


----------



## NinDanny (Aug 5, 2013)

Template : Oval
Pattern : AC Grass
Colors : #27AEE8 #75C0E0
Villagers : Kevin , Friga , Drake , Sydney , Fang , Mira , Kitty , Bertha.

*Edit Villagers Is Now Kevin , Friga , Drake , Sydney , Fang , Mira , Kitty , Bertha , Tangy.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 5, 2013)

Template: Rounded rectangle, or oval (I'll be willing to pay you 60 bells if you can do the oval xD I mean since it's hard)
Pattern: Clouds
Colors: #52F2F2 for the Background and #FFBC21 for the border and etc.
Villagers: Gaston, Merengue, Elmer, Cookie, Colton, Carmen, Shari, Rory, and Nan


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Von, I would like to update some things...

1. Instead of Kid Cat could you replace him with Vesta? (The sheep)
2. Instead of the red outline, could you make all the other ones that I don't have a little more opaque?

-If this is too much/you might've needed to start over, I'll pay the whole new sig fee.


----------



## Teacup (Aug 5, 2013)

• Template: Rounded Rectangle
• Pattern: Clouds
• Colors: FF8FA3 for background, FF5776 for border, and could you make the text black?
• Villagers: Monique, Julian, Colton, Sprinkle, Chrissy, Francine, Maple, Stitches, Pietro


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 5, 2013)

NinDanny said:


> Template : Oval
> Pattern : AC Grass
> Colors : #27AEE8 #75C0E0
> Villagers : Kevin , Friga , Drake , Sydney , Fang , Mira , Kitty , Bertha.
> ...





PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Template: Rounded rectangle, or oval (I'll be willing to pay you 60 bells if you can do the oval xD I mean since it's hard)
> Pattern: Clouds
> Colors: #52F2F2 for the Background and #FFBC21 for the border and etc.
> Villagers: Gaston, Merengue, Elmer, Cookie, Colton, Carmen, Shari, Rory, and Nan





BronzeElf said:


> Hey Von, I would like to update some things...
> 
> 1. Instead of Kid Cat could you replace him with Vesta? (The sheep)
> 2. Instead of the red outline, could you make all the other ones that I don't have a little more opaque?
> ...





Teacup said:


> • Template: Rounded Rectangle
> • Pattern: Clouds
> • Colors: FF8FA3 for background, FF5776 for border, and could you make the text black?
> • Villagers: Monique, Julian, Colton, Sprinkle, Chrissy, Francine






Currently Photoshop keeps crashing on me.. So until I figure out what's going on, I won't be able to complete any requests.. As soon as everything is fixed though, I will do them all right away! Thank you for your patience!

Also, BronzeElf, that's not too much at all! I'd be happy to do all that for a mere 10 TBT bells. 

I'll post here when Photoshop is working for me again!

Thanks~


----------



## Mario. (Aug 6, 2013)

Mario. said:


> Hello again my signature needs to be updated again please. Jay is gone so put none and i now have Sylvia, Shari that is living in my town now.



Edit Victoria is moving on the 11 of aug


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 6, 2013)

Mario. said:


> Edit Victoria is moving on the 11 of aug



Thank you! I will let you know when Photoshop decides to start working again..

I've tried reinstalling both Photoshop and also my OS.. Not sure what's going on.

Attempting to contact Adobe support..

Stay tuned~


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope your photoshop is fixed! Because, I'd like an order! ^.^ 35 Bells right? I actually will never update it, don't worry! I would hate to have villagers move in on my path, so.

Template: Rounded Rectangle
Pattern: Clouds
Colors: #1977E3 and #F78000
Villagers:  Lobo, Sheldon, Savannah, Doc, Yuka, Francine, Pancetti, Tex, Tangy.
Extra?: I heard you did an Animal Crossing font tutorial. On top of the signature, do you mind putting the word "SkyBlue" in the Animal Crossing font?


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope photoshop starts working again! (ahhh I feel like I wanna change between shops) For now I'll get my sig on a diff shop :3


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd actually like to cancel my order, thanks!


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> I'd actually like to cancel my order, thanks!





PoppyAndPeanut said:


> Hope photoshop starts working again! (ahhh I feel like I wanna change between shops) For now I'll get my sig on a diff shop :3



Ah. I'm sorry guys. /: I wish I could make them for you. Photoshop is still being dumb though.
I've gotten it to at least open, but now it crashes after 3 to 5 mins which doesn't give me enough time to do anything. s:

Anyway, good luck with the other shops!~

-----------

As for everyone else, i'm really sorry this is taking so long.

As a thanks, I will do all the orders prior to this post for *free* once I get everything working!

I will bump this thread when I am able to take requests again..
Until then, please avoid posting here, as I don't want to keep getting requests that I can't complete.

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 10, 2013)

Von, have you created it already? I have seen a ton of new villagers I like and would like to make a totally new request- willing to give you 125 TBT bells for this large request. Please reply/PM me back asap. ^-^'' thank you. (not too large, just.. pm me and I'll give you some more info) ;P


----------



## Piptocrossing (Aug 21, 2013)

@ Mario...

I have Cookie... she is not moving yet but i could make her want to.
If you would let me have Ankha ?

PiptoCrossing

PM me if your interested, or if your not


----------



## Mario. (Sep 8, 2013)

Von is you're Photoshop fix yet?


----------



## beth19 (Nov 29, 2013)

if your still available id like a signature thing
id like a rectangle
my villagers are 
curt, boomer,Mitzi,Tiffany,tabby,Kyle,Eugene,tucker,drake,mallary
dream, villagers curt,Elvis,hamphrey,peaches,Tammy Whitney,rossie
at the moment no one is moving
 and background polka dots with these colours
ED93E7 and F9FFBF 
  let me know when u fix the shop thanks

oh town name soleanna  name beth  friend code 1375  8466 1992 incase u need extra detais


----------

